# 2.0L stroker, AEB, uni 830...PTE 5858 VS 6262



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

What some input....I cant pick which one....I have a built 20v 2.0l with 9.5:1 pistons...AEB head and uni 830 file, Stock Throttle body for now. whats the better choice? DBB of course....thoughts?
Hp vs spool.....My 50 trim is full boost 30psi @ 3300 with this setup


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

this decision will be answered by you hp goals.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

I want to break 600...but understand more is needed but i only want to buy a 1400 dollar turbo once


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

20thgti2376 said:


> I want to break 600...but understand more is needed but i only want to buy a 1400 dollar turbo once


wheel or crank? if wheel, you just answered your own question.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

6266 just to confuse you a little bit more


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

TBT-Syncro said:


> wheel or crank? if wheel, you just answered your own question.


so 6262 lol


----------



## one.fast.gti (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a 5857, on a 1.9l stroker, mahle 8.5:1 pistons, ie rods, ie cva1 cams in an aeb head with ie springs and supertech valves.... Full race manifold, custom D plenum intake mani with v stacks with R tb, and some other mods and I'm making 542 wheel horse on E85 and I'm on a unitronic 630 file, those numbers are @ 28psi with meth injection turned off, the tune is still for stock cams and throttle body so I'll make a significant amount more when I get the cams dialed in and tune it in for the R tb and meth injection....
The 5857 has a great amount of power and is very streetable, my buddy has the 6262 and he has some complaints about lag.... Just my 2 pennies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

get the right exhaust housing to take care of the lag plus add more revs to take advantage of the power:thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

35r will get you there 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ting-PAG-s-New-Installation-Facility**/page16


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input fellas.....


----------

